

Quote Roller - new startup that saves a bunch of time on proposals - codingstaff

Hey folks, we just released a major update for www.quoteroller.com
Quote roller helps to create and send proposals, contracts, agreements in seconds. 
What do u think?
======
pgroves
I really think this is a great niche. I do some contract work (when not
working on my startup :)) and I can remember creating my first proposal from
scratch and being somewhat overwhelmed. Not because anything in particular was
all that difficult, just that there were lots of details that needed to get
right, and then it needed to be formatted and professional looking. The second
proposal was a million times easier b/c I had the first as a reference.

Some constructive criticism based on my first visit to the site:

\- I really wanted to see an example final proposal, right away. I never did
find one. I guess you have to sign up to see one? That seems like expecting
too much from someone who doesn't know if they want to use your service yet.

\- I didn't get what the 'negotiation' features where about. The site mentions
the ability to get parts of the proposal approved or discussed with a client,
but I think you need to describe that a bit more up front. I'm hesistant to
ask a client to do very much work to give me a contract, so I'd need to know
exactly what the client would need to do to use that feature. Sure, I could
figure it out by signing up and playing with that feature, but I'd rather you
just tell me. (As your potential customer, _I_ don't want to have to do very
much work to decide if I want to give you money :))

------
robflynn
Nice project. I played around for a few minutes and compiled a small list of
thoughts:

\- I like thought the initial dashboard process was nice. The 5-step walk
through got me up to speed and had me creating a proposal in no time.

\- I really like that the customer can view the proposal and have a discussion
with you regarding the proposal without a need to create an account of their
own.

\- The discussion button and accept/reject buttons (on the client/customer
view) were not immediately obvious to me. The green "Accept Proposal" button
immediately grabbed my attention and I was not aware of any other options for
a moment.

\- A good way to see a preview with some dummy data would be nice when
actually designing the template.

\- Modifying the template (at a client's request) feels a bit awkward to me. I
may be going about it incorrectly. My process was:

    
    
      * Click Edit
      * Accept the pop up that tells me the proposal will be   unavailable
      * Click on "Price"
      * Change the Info
      * Click Send to move to the "Send"
      * Click Send (again) to send the proposal message again.
    

\- Nice site design and application design. With the exception of the above
mentioned "editing" issue, everything felt pretty intuitive.

------
robflynn
Clickable: <http://www.quoteroller.com/>

